# Sportsman Living Bass Classic @ Bear Creek



## Fast Phil (Jul 23, 2010)

Sportsman Living Bass Classic
Benefiting Trey Rood (www.prayfortrey.org)
Bear Creek Reservoir - Jefferson, GA
Thursday August 12th 
6am - 1pm (lunch/silent auction to follow)

40 boat maximum tourney
2 man teams $100/boat
This is a Big Bass Tourney.  Only each teams biggest fish will count...a 1 bass limit.

1st - $2000*
2nd - $800*
3rd - $400*
*based on 40 boats entered.

We are proud to benefit Trey Rood.  This summer's AJC article on Trey... AJC article

There will be a gift bag for every angler including tourney t-shirt and other fishing related items.  Lunch will be provided.  Lunch and auction/silent auction to follow the 1pm weigh in.  Multiple prizes added.  

The Peoples Bank is helping sponsor a tagged bass contest.  3 fish will be tagged.  One will be a $10,000 bass.  The other two will be prizes.  (price of ticket for this is to be determined).  All of the proceeds from this will go to the Rood's.

100% of the auction/silent auction proceeds will go directly to the Rood family also.  Academy Sports, The Peoples Bank, Hammonds, Bass Pro, Zoom, Tru Tungsten, Buff USA, Georgia Outdoor Sports and FLW Outdoors have already donated items for the silent auction or helped sponsor the event.  Looks like we also have an English Bulldog or a Labrador Retriever lined up to be included in auction.

Hammond's from Buford will be conducting the weigh in.  Clint Buice aka Cletus T of "Country Fried Cletus" fame will be the MC for the event.

We have some aggressive goals to raise as much money as possible for the Rood family.   If you are interested in helping by putting items in the silent auction, please email Philip at sportsmanliving@gmail.com.  We have a booth at the Outdoor Expo at the Gwinnett Center on Aug 5-8 so come by and say hello.  Stop by The Dam Store in Buford, The Academy or Franklin's in Athens or Georgia Outoor Sports in Hull to pick up FREE tickets for the FLW Forrest Wood Cup and Outdoor Expo.  Every ticket used, FLW is donating $1 to the Rood's.

If you are interested in fishing in this, please email me at sportsmanliving@gmail.com ASAP and I'll email you a pdf of the sign up.  Because of Bear Creek Reservoir rules we can only have 40 boats on the water (20' max boat / electric only).  They are kind enough to open on a closed day for us to get a maximum amount of boats for the tourney.

We only have about 30 spots open and we haven't spread the word until now.  Additional info can be found here.

Good luck.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 23, 2010)

I will be all over this fast phil and I can't wait for it!!!!

Good fishing memories will be made for a great cause!!!


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 23, 2010)

And there is an outside chance that a film crew will be there.  Not sure yet.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 26, 2010)

keep us updated on the amount of open spots you have for the boats... I won't know until closer to that date if I will be able to fish it or not (being able to get away from work is hard for me right now..)


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 26, 2010)

Will do Russ.  Right now we have about 25 spots available.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jul 26, 2010)

so this is only a one fish tournament even if the fish is in the slot limit?


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 26, 2010)

Correct, and biggest bass per boat counts.  Top three teams place in the money.  We are releasing everything caught so nothing will be kept.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 26, 2010)

It's pretty simple.....you catch the biggest fish...you win!  You catch the second biggest you still win....just not as much as the first guy and even if you end up in third......you're still going home with some money.....and say you don't even catch a single thing....it's all going to a worthy cause!!!

It should be an awesome day for sure!!!!  I'm fired up Fast Phil!!!


----------



## Randall (Jul 26, 2010)

Cletus T. said:


> It's pretty simple.....you catch the biggest fish...you win!  You catch the second biggest you still win....just not as much as the first guy and even if you end up in third......you're still going home with some money.....and say you don't even catch a single thing....it's all going to a worthy cause!!!
> 
> It should be an awesome day for sure!!!!  I'm fired up Fast Phil!!!



You could catch the largest from 16-22 inches and have to release it though. I think that's what Team Yarter is asking since slot fish have to be released and can't be put in the livewell by law and lake rules.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks randall for clearing that up!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 27, 2010)

Fast Phil said:


> Correct, and biggest bass per boat counts.  Top three teams place in the money.  We are releasing everything caught so nothing will be kept.



I believe that Phillip is saying that the slot limit has been removed for this very special event.

It is totally awesome that Phillip, Cletus and everyone else involved has agreed to pull together, and volunteer their time to try and help raise some money for Trey and the Rood family.

I am looking forward to participating in the event, whether the slot limit has been waved or not. And prayers from my family are going out to the Rood family, and all of the angels who are volunteering their time, products, and funds in this time of need.

God Bless You All.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 27, 2010)

From my understanding Bear Creek is making special reservations for this event.  They are opening up the lake on a day they are usually closed and the slot limit rule is also waved for this tournament.  Phillip will be contacting Bear Creek today to verify this but I’m pretty sure this is the case.

Sorry for any confusion Team Yarter and I’m also sorry if I sounded a little smart in my reply….I re-read and it does come off a little smart and I apologize…..that was not my intention!


----------



## TeamYarter (Jul 27, 2010)

o no its fine cletus no harm intended i was just clearing that up bc alot of the guys always have questions dealing with bear creeks slot limit and i just wanted to clear that issue up where everyone will understand.... We will keep trey and his family in our prayers during this difficult situation that he is dealing with, and thanks to phil and cletus for putting this event on and to whoever eles in involved


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 27, 2010)

I will have final "official" word from DNR tomorrow about the waving of the slot limit for this.  Looks like it is a done deal, but I'm making sure with them so there is no confusion or issue that comes up.

I'm glad you brought this up TeamYarter, because I had confirmed everything with Bear Creek, but not with DNR.


----------



## TeamYarter (Jul 27, 2010)

no problem phil and thanks again.


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks to HAWGHUNNA for the Constant Threat Baits that are being donated for the silent auction.

Also, Academy Sports in Athens is giving a $10 gift card to every angler.


----------



## bigbarrow (Jul 27, 2010)

My spot is saved I cant wait til the 12th!!


----------



## savage_15 (Jul 27, 2010)

spot saved see yall there


----------



## ranger370 (Jul 27, 2010)

FastPhil said I was in.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 28, 2010)

Watch out folks……Ranger370 knows the Bear pretty good……he is one to be on the lookout for!!!

Thank you in advance to all the people already signed up!!!  It’s shaping up quite nicely and I know the Rood Family will be deeply touched by this!!!


----------



## Brine (Jul 29, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a netman, I'd be happy to be in the back of someone's boat.


----------



## Benito (Jul 29, 2010)

*Might be able to make it....*

Hey folks-50/50 chance I can make this event...are spots still open, and any boaters looking for a partner ( don't have a boat...)

Thanks-

Ben


----------



## bigbarrow (Jul 29, 2010)

sent you a PM Benito


----------



## Randall (Jul 29, 2010)

bigbarrow said:


> sent you a PM Benito



Benito will make a great partner since he knows most of my spots.  He is like a magnet for big fish as well. 

This is looking like it's going to be fun with lots of good people fishing in it as well.


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't tell you how much we appreciate all the support of this tournament for Trey Rood.  We have since had Buff donate items to the silent auction.  The UGA Fishing Team that won the College National Championship this year is donating a signed jersey (or something similar and good)...these guys might just end up the next KVD on the pro circuit one day.  There are also a few other items in the works that everyone will covet.

We have finalized the $5 raffle for the Carolina Skiff and trailer (approx $2500) package that someone will go home with also!  You don't have to be present to win, so anyone can get those tickets.

We will be at Academy Sports in Athens this Saturday all afternoon pre-registering anglers for the tournament.  We'll have the raffle tix there and also the free FLW Outdoors Expo tickets for Aug 6-8 at the Gwinnett Center.  If you are in the area come by and say hello.  We'll have the raffle tix and signup info (if there are still spots left next weekend) at the Outdoors Expo too at our Sportsman Living booth 120.

There is a very strong possibility that the tournament will be full within a week.  Everyone that's talked with me via message or email has their spot reserved.

Thanks again for all the support...hoping to create some great memories for everyone with a lot of people leaving with great gear or cash.  Most importantly, I'm hoping to give the Rood's a fat check to help them out and to give them a great experience with some of the great bass fishermen in the south.


----------



## Fast Phil (Jul 29, 2010)

The other topic that needs to be addressed again is the Slot Limit situation at Bear Creek.  I was originally under the impression that they were going to wave the slot limit for this event for Trey.  In the last couple of days, that has changed.  We are still waiting for a final attempt to get word if they will be lifting it.

By tomorrow evening, I should know.  If they don't lift the slot limit for this event, we have a plan.  I have reached out to a number of highly respected anglers and gotten feedback on ideas for other options if DNR chooses to keep the slot limit. 

I will post by Saturday what the rule changes will be if we can't bring in slot limit bass to weigh.  All we want to do is what is fair to everyone and allow great competition for a great cause.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jul 31, 2010)

Ive got a boat dont have a partner and know nothing about the lake,anyone willking to take a chance?


----------



## bigbarrow (Aug 2, 2010)

Find anything out about the slot limit Fast Phil?


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, it looks like the slot limit will not be waved.  I understand their (DNR) reasoning because of a precedent that it would start.  We have really given this a lot of thought and reached out to quite a few people that a lot of people respect in regards to options.  We will fish this tournament using the slot limit.  Any fish between 16-22 inches will have to be immediately released and won't be available to count towards the tournament leaderboard.  All other options that we considered would just take to many logistics to pull off in a timely and fair manner for all anglers that are competing.

Here is an article from a couple years ago on GON about Bear Creek and the slot limit if you want info on why the DNR is doing this for the future of Bear Creek as a trophy fishery.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 2, 2010)

Fast Phil said:


> Ok, it looks like the slot limit will not be waved.  I understand their (DNR) reasoning because of a precedent that it would start.  We have really given this a lot of thought and reached out to quite a few people that a lot of people respect in regards to options.  We will fish this tournament using the slot limit.  Any fish between 16-22 inches will have to be immediately released and won't be available to count towards the tournament leaderboard.  All other options that we considered would just take to many logistics to pull off in a timely and fair manner for all anglers that are competing.
> 
> Here is an article from a couple years ago on GON about Bear Creek and the slot limit if you want info on why the DNR is doing this for the future of Bear Creek as a trophy fishery.



This sounds like it's fair to everyone.

We are all just wanting to help out the Rood family, have fun, and fish for bass bigger than 22" and of coarse .... the tagged bass anyhoo (which I hope are outside the slot limit). 

Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'll definitely make sure any tagged bass are not between 16-22.  

FYI...Just confirmed Chick-fil-a will be provided for lunch for everyone while they browse the silent auction and talk about the one that got away.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 2, 2010)

AWESOME support for this event. Great leg work that you and everyone involved are putting in Phillip.


----------



## Cletus T. (Aug 3, 2010)

I absolutely kill Chic-fila…..so I hope you got enough box lunches for ole Cletus to hammer 4 of them out!!!!!!

Getting fired up about it Fast Phil!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 5, 2010)

This is going to be a great tournament. We cant wait....


----------



## jack butler (Aug 5, 2010)

what time are they opening gates


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 6, 2010)

Been some looong days with work and getting ready for the Outdoors Expo, so sorry I couldn't reply earlier.

They are going to open the gates for us at 5:15 am.  That should help in launching as close to 6:30 as possible.

Other updates:
Bass Pro has generously come on board with prizes for 2 of the tagged fish.  If these two fish aren't caught, we will add these prizes to the silent auction.  Of course, a 3rd tagged fish will be worth $10,000.  The $10k fish is possible because of The Peoples Bank's sponsorship.  To be honest, a group of employees there have been amazing in helping us add this to the tournament.

We will charge $25/boat for the tagged fish prizes for boats that want to enter it.  100% of that money goes directly to the Rood family.  If we have 40 boats entered and all enter the tagged bass pot...$1000 straight to the Rood's.

Some sweet UGA and Atlanta Braves stuff has come in for the silent auction.  Zoom has added some awesome packages for the silent auction as well.  

Academy Sports in Athens has been extremely generous.  That might actually be an understatement.  They have come through big time for the silent auction with a TON of great stuff.  They are also donating a $10 gift card to every angler in the tournament.  So, everyone is instantly getting 20% of their entry fee back in a gift card to Academy.

Right now we have 25 definite boats entered.  About 10 more possibles.  We have 15 spots open, so let me know if you want in.  

We will be at booth 120 all weekend at the FLW Outdoors Expo @ the Gwinnett Center, so everyone that is going to be there, stop by and say hello.  We'll be signing up entrants to the tournament and have the raffle tix for the Carolina Skiff and trailer.


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 8, 2010)

A couple boats had to drop out, but they were great in letting us know asap.  We are at 27 definite boats entered right now.  There are about 15 others trying to make it work out.

We officially have 13 spots left open.  Gotta go to bed after a great weekend at the Forrest Wood Cup, but wanted to give everyone an update since I'll be away from the internet all day tomorrow.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 8, 2010)

Phillip,

It was my pleasure to have met you guys today.

I have posted a link to this thread on several of the Jonboat Clubs' web site. Maybe this will help to fill up the remaining openings.

Terry Lee


----------



## alphachief (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everyone out there.  Trey and my son were baseball teamates at South and West Forsyth H.S.  This is a great kid from a really nice family.  Please come out and support the cause!


----------



## RayGreco (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sweet*

Can't wait !!!  

Talked to my partner and we have a grand plan....catch one bass for the day and pray like crazy that 

He will be large and have a tag on him --


----------



## Benito (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking forward to this.......Hoping for that 15.99 inch keeper! (either that, or it's big 'ol mama.....)

Thanks in advance to everyone who's helped put it together/sponsored it - a great/fun event, but also for a great cause. Glad I can be a part of it.........

BEN


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 10, 2010)

Really excited I got to meet you in person @ the Outdoors Expo HAWGHUNNA.  Thanks for stopping by and visiting and of course for the silent auction additions that you are providing.

Ray, I know you'll be fishing for Newton County...so bring some of that Varner magic with you.

We have 34 confirmed boats as of right now.  If you haven't contacted me yet, email me at sportsmanliving@gmail.com so I can get your spot reserved...still waiting to hear back from about 15 possibles to fill the 40 boat limit.  Some heavy hitters in this thing, so it should be an interesting weigh in.  Even gonna have a boat or maybe two from the UGA fishing team that won the Boat US College National Championship this year.

Update:
We had to catch and tag 10 bass (for insurance to cover the $10k contest, we had to tag 10 fish, not just the 3 prize fish) between 14-16 inches or longer than 22 inches for tagging.  The insurance company wouldn't let us tag anything under 14 inches.  We caught 18 fish yesterday (including a chunk just over 5lbs), but 10 were not between 14-16 inches.  Because of this, we will not be having the $10k tagged fish.  Next time we do this it will definitely be on a lake without the slot limit.   I'm sure some will be disappointed in this news, but fear not...we have a sweet back up plan.  I'd also like to mention how helpful local Game Warden Eric Isom was in this process.  Great guy.

We are using The Peoples Bank sponsorship of the tagged bass to still have a $25 per boat pot that will go directly to the Rood family.  We will draw a winner after the tourny from all the boats that enter this pot.  One team in the tourny will win an $800-$900 package of 2 trolling motors and 2 deep cycle marine batteries.  

More silent auction stuff:
Quality Deer Management Association has come on board with auction pieces.  

Pennington Seed also has added a couple really nice packages to the auction.

Athens Marine has added items as well.  

FLW hooked us up with a hat and Forrest Wood Cup shirt that is autographed by some big name pros including Jay Yelas, Forrest Wood, Jimmy Houston, Angler of the Year Bryan Thrift, etc.

There wasn't enough feedback on adding a lab or bulldog puppy so we won't be having one at this event....we don't want one going to a family that doesn't really want one.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody got a link to a map of this lake?

I can't find it


----------



## David Pinner (Aug 10, 2010)

Phillip,
 It was good meeting you at the flw expo. Can't wait to fish it.  Sounds like it is going to be a great time with some stiff competition.


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 10, 2010)

You too David.  And your right about the stiff competition.  Iron sharpens Iron.  Gonna be fun to see what happens.  With the names I have down, I won't be surprised if even the 3rd place boat goes over the 22 inch slot.

Brent and I were finishing up a lot of the details today and our only regret is we can't fish in this.


----------



## TeamYarter (Aug 11, 2010)

cant wait phil.... thanks to all the support for the Rood family!


----------



## savage_15 (Aug 11, 2010)

Phil it was nice meeting you at the expo man. Its gonna be a good tourney with all of the turnout. Hopefully there will be a few monsters caught out of there thursday. see yall out there


----------



## briandawg59 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys. I am a newbie to posting on the forum and to tournament fishing so take it easy on me out there tomorrow. No matter how the fish bite though, I know it will be a good time for a good cause. Thanks to all involved in coordinating the event. And to respond to the earlier post, I don't know of a map of the lake except a regular Google aerial view. See y'all bright and early!


----------



## jsimages (Aug 11, 2010)

good luck to everyone involved in the tournament. i wish i could attend but will be there in spirit. catch some good ones and god bless you all. i did get my name in the drawing for the skiff and will be waiting on the phone call for me to go pick it up. tight lines and god bless


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't wait til tomorrow.  Gonna be a long night, and I'm sure most everyone is getting in bed early, but I just got back from Waycross and the Carolina Skiff plant.  Figured I'd post a couple pictures of someone's new boat.  This baby is nice!  Bring your check books, because when you see her and feel her in person you are gonna want as many tickets as possible.

Coming out of the plant.  About to be loaded on the new trailer...


Locked and loaded...


Next stop, Bear Creek...


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2010)

man I wish I wasn't sitting here at work right now looking at this... I'd much rather be out there on the water with y'all.

Good luck fellas


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 12, 2010)

Sportsman Living designed, organized and ran a Class A Bass Tournament today. I know that all of the Sportsman Living Staff put countless hours into making this event happen. You guys did a spectacular job. I had a great time, and met some wonderful new friends, who share the same passion for the outdoors as myself.

Congrats to all of the winners, including those of us who picked up some merchandise at a great value through the silent auction (and gift packets). I look forward to sharing more good times with http://sportsmanliving.com/ in the near future. 

P.S ..... CLETUS T. Rocked the MC portion of the show.


----------



## FishStalker (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree 100% with HawgHunna.  Fast Phil and the Sportsman Living team did a fantastic job of promoting and managing the event on a tough lake to accomadate launching 40 boats.  I had a great time and will be first in line at the 2nd Annual Sportsman Living Bass Classic (unless we can talk them into having one sooner....do I hear Fall).  Again, fantastic job Fast Phil, Dwayne, Brew Dawg, Brent...and of course Mr. Cletus T!!  Solid as always.


----------



## ScottGa (Aug 12, 2010)

Results? Big bass? Any tagged bass caught?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for a 1st class tourney.Enjoyed it to much.And thanks for the Curran jersey. Great job


----------



## Fast Phil (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm really happy that so many people had fun today.  Some memories were definitely made. Thanks go out to so many people for this event. 

We still don't have the numbers for the funds coming in from FLW for the fundraiser portion of our tickets to the Forrest Wood Cup and I haven't had time to go over everything yet, but I'm confident we are over $2000 to the Roods.  Too many people to thank right now for accomplishing this, but I'll do a follow up post soon.

Some great fishing by multiple teams in some serious heat.  

Congratulations to the winning teams:
1st.....Little/Holt.....6.32 lbs
2nd....Butler/Okeefe.....4.46 lbs
3rd....Cleary/Cleary.....2.16 lbs

Griffith/Smith won The Peoples Bank pot of two 50 lb Minn Kota's and two deep cycle marine batteries.

Steve L. pulled off the coveted Carolina Skiff J14 and trailer raffle.  

Multiple teams caught some solid fish in the 4-7 lb range that were in the 16-22 inch slot limit with 3 fish (that I remember) between 21-22 inches including "Brushcreek" 20 minutes before weigh in.

More to come.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Aug 12, 2010)

*Sportmans Living  Bass Classic Crew*

Thanks for a great time..........excellent job, and thanks  again for all the hard work !!   Ready for next time.


----------



## Benito (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks to all who helped put on this great event.....really enjoyed it!

Ben


----------



## savage_15 (Aug 12, 2010)

had a great time today , great event too thanks for the oppurtunity sportsman living knows how to have a tourney.

ben i beleive i was standing in front of you this morning when randall handed you the swimbait i just wasnt sure though


----------



## alphachief (Aug 13, 2010)

My son and I had a great time...although we didnt manage to catch anything that got us on the board.  He headed back to school in Tuscaloosa this morning, so it was great being able to spend the day with him yesterday.  

A big thanks to all the tournament organizers and everyone that participated.  It was also great to see Trey and his dad Charlie out there yesterday.  Trey and his family have shown tremendous courage as he/they fight the battle against cancer.  As a parent, I can't even begin to imagine how tough this is.  Again, thanks everyone.

PS...it was hot as hades!  I think I'll fish my next one in the fall or early Spring!


----------



## Cletus T. (Aug 13, 2010)

Face Melting HOT for sure…..the heat gave me a head ache that finally just left my head about 20 minutes ago.  I’m glad everyone had a good time and like it has been said…..whether you catch fish or not……it was for a worthy cause and it was my pleasure to be a small part of something pretty big.  A lot of hard work went into this event and I think it showed!

I will have a full Re-port soon with some awesome pictures including some blow your mind underwater shots.

Thank you again everybody for coming out and supporting the Rood family and melting with us!!!


----------



## jack butler (Aug 13, 2010)

real good time thanks to everyone


----------



## Brushcreek (Aug 13, 2010)

Fast Phil said:


> Multiple teams caught some solid fish in the 4-7 lb range that were in the 16-22 inch slot limit with 3 fish (that I remember) between 21-22 inches including "Brushcreek" 20 minutes before weigh in.
> 
> More to come.



Man what a great day and a great cause! Although it was flat out hot and not a great bite, we did manage to land a great looking 5 1/2 lber. Big enough to get us 2nd place but she measure a 1/2 an inch short of the 22" slot! It was a heartbreaker and sent us home with a sick stomach but at least we did win the trolling motors donated by Peoples Bank and raised some money for a deserving family.. thanks Phil Brent Cletus and Dwayne and the rest that helped put this together... here is a quick shot we got of the fish before releasing it


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 13, 2010)

Brushcreek said:


> we did manage to land a great looking 5 1/2 lber. Big enough to get us 2nd place but she measure a 1/2 an inch short of the 22" slot! It was a heartbreaker and sent us home with a sick stomach



I feel your pain here brother!!

Twenty minutes into the tourney my partner (Ricky Hightower) caught a lloonngg sskkiinnnnyy Large Mouth Bass (4.02). We grab the Gator Grip Golden Rule, and low and behold ..... the ruler was only 18" or so long. We looked at each other in a confused manner before we realized that my cooler/livewell had a ruler on top. Richy squared up the ruler and bumped the fish's nose to it, as we swiped it's tail at 22 1/4". So into the livewell she went (after a high 5, of coarse).

About 20 minutes go by and Ricky asked "you think we need to turn the aerator on and put some Please Release Me in the livewell". I agreed and open the livewell, to find the fish on it's side, floating. I thought that it was in trouble, but it was fine ..... the air bladder had expander. Well, this fish stayed in this position for about 6 1/2 hours. When we took her to the scales, she ended up being about 1/16th of an inch from brushing the line. 

Phillip announced at that time, that it would have been the 3rd place fish. I was not concerned about that at all. But what I am concerned about, is the fact that we did not want anyone to think that we were trying to pull a fast on over on everyone. This has happened to me once before with a 12" fish. So I think that in both of those instances, that those fish tensed up somewhat and became shorter than they were when they were originally measured.

P.S ..... On the other hand, if we would have had a long enough ruler, then she may have measured short to begin with ....... and we would not have discarded the several fish so quickly that were between 15 and 16" that we caught.   ANOTHER FISHING LESSON, WELL LEARNED


----------



## jsimages (Aug 14, 2010)

so glad to hear that the tourny was a blast and good time for everyone. maybe next time i can be a part of it.


----------



## bigbarrow (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad i could have been a part of this tournament , and hope they will let us have more at "The Bear"...


----------

